# UPS Required



## saiyaman (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Numeric UPS 600 V A and it stopped working properly.

My configuration is already given in my signature. Can you suggest a UPS which I can get?


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 22, 2015)

@saiyaman, the Numeric 600VA UPS is potentially insufficient to power your current configuration. You are perhaps better off getting a 1kVA UPS from a reliable manufacturer/brand.


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 22, 2015)

insaneYLN said:


> @saiyaman, the Numeric 600VA UPS is potentially insufficient to power your current configuration. You are perhaps better off getting a 1kVA UPS from a reliable manufacturer/brand.



How much does a 1KVA cost? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 22, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> How much does a 1KVA cost? Do you have any suggestions?



APC 1 kVA will cost ~5k. Nothing less than 1 kVA will be comfortably sufficient for your config.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> How much does a 1KVA cost? Do you have any suggestions?



CyberPower BU-1000-IN -4400.


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 26, 2015)

Considering this is a recently created thread, I might as well take the opportunity to put forth my UPS related queries, pertaining to my specific needs/requirements.

Presently, I have an *iBall Nirantar UPS-621* (600VA) to which a *HuntKey PZA402-2* four sockets power strip is connected. On the said power strip are currently connected, a _Sony Ericsson EP800_ mini charger, a _Sony CP-AD2_ USB AC adaptor, a _Panasonic PQLV219BX_ AC adaptor for a _Panasonic KX-TG3611SX_ digital cordless phone, while one socket usually remains unused.
Whenever there is a power cut; irrespective of the time length/period, the aforementioned UPS switches to battery mode, but starts beeping immediately; thereby not providing a convincing and substantial backup power. Am I correct to believe, such a circumstance arises because there is minimally insufficient load on the UPS? If so, what can I do to circumvent this issue? One of the measures I have thought of is, to connect our _Sony Bravia KLV-40BX400_ LCD television to the unused socket of the HuntKey power strip. Is this advisable though?
Eventually, I will purchase an additional one or two units of the aforementioned power strip, and connect various chargers of portable devices to it/them.

Alternatively, I am contemplating on purchasing a low capacity UPS; such as the *Intex CFL-UPS 50*, or a similar product from another reliable brand/manufacturer, with the aforementioned HuntKey power strip(s) connected to it, and use it to power the various chargers I have previously mentioned, with the exception of the LCD television; of course!
The drawback is, the output sockets on the rear side of the UPS; which are 2 Pin, and this makes it impossible to directly connect a unit of the HuntKey power strip to the UPS. I would like to purchase an appropriate converter/adapter manufactured by a reliable brand of electrical products, but am unable to ascertain; neither the appropriate product, nor the brand.

I look forward to your suggestion(s) and recommendation(s). Nevertheless, I thank you all for your continued patience.


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 28, 2015)

insaneYLN said:


> Considering this is a recently created thread, I might as well take the opportunity to put forth my UPS related queries, pertaining to my specific needs/requirements.
> 
> Presently, I have an *iBall Nirantar UPS-621* (600VA) to which a *HuntKey PZA402-2* four sockets power strip is connected. On the said power strip are currently connected, a _Sony Ericsson EP800_ mini charger, a _Sony CP-AD2_ USB AC adaptor, a _Panasonic PQLV219BX_ AC adaptor for a _Panasonic KX-TG3611SX_ digital cordless phone, while one socket usually remains unused.
> Whenever there is a power cut; irrespective of the time length/period, the aforementioned UPS switches to battery mode, but starts beeping immediately; thereby not providing a convincing and substantial backup power. Am I correct to believe, such a circumstance arises because there is minimally insufficient load on the UPS? If so, what can I do to circumvent this issue? One of the measures I have thought of is, to connect our _Sony Bravia KLV-40BX400_ LCD television to the unused socket of the HuntKey power strip. Is this advisable though?
> ...


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 28, 2015)

> Am I correct to believe, such a circumstance arises because there is minimally insufficient load on the UPS?


 I don't think so, My sister had a UPS on which only the modem and wireless router were connected, and it worked just fine. Most probably the battery is going..
This can easily be tested though. Just attach something that consumes more power and turn off the power to the UPS. How old is the UPS btw ?


----------



## saiyaman (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I will try to get the 1 KVA.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

Please don't opt for APC 1 KVA UPS. Its performs well for 1-2 years but then starts giving problems. Even though the ASS is really good, its not worth the trouble. Get a Microtek One.


----------

